# [Scratch Build] Phase Changer RIG.



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi, 

I am back ones again, this time scratch building a Case from aluminum with Phase changer cooling. 

For last few weeks was doing some R&D.. so now it’s time to start the build.



My inspiration for this build is this LD V10 case.. 

I will try my best to make my case as a clone of this case.. only the laser cut fan grills will be very-very difficult to be fabricated by hand..let’s see..



Just to add that I will not be using any type of power tools for this build..(Cos I don’t have any). All the cutting, drilling, grinding and finishing will be done by hands only.

*Proud to announce Sponsor for this build :*
*1.*
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/8196/asuslogoinblue09.png
ASUS sponsoring the project with Sabertooth P67 Motherboard

*2.*
*Special Thanks to 'BIKeINSTEIN' and 'toolius'*

*3.*
*img844.imageshack.us/img844/7889/antec25yellow.png
ANTEC sponsoring the project with Case fans.

*4.*
*img32.imageshack.us/img32/7397/kingstonlogou.jpg
*KINGSTON is supporting the project with some good Hardware.*


 *img600.imageshack.us/img600/6757/typez.jpg



Here is rough layout of the build (just for idea..).



 *img840.imageshack.us/img840/3051/casem.jpg



Ok to Start, some half inch square aluminum rods purchased, at a super discount rate from a friend’s shop. (P.N. Agarwal & Co. , sardarpura, Jodhpur). Thank you Ashish.



 *img41.imageshack.us/img41/2895/14011284.jpg



All rods are of good quality ..My friend personally monitored that on piece should not have any type of manufacturing defect.



 *img29.imageshack.us/img29/6109/52869549.jpg





Cutting the rods in proper size…

Dam they are too hard ..  it took about 15 minutes to cut one end of  four rods together.



 *img839.imageshack.us/img839/6265/62976406.jpg





Filling all ends for proper 90 degree flat face..



 *img20.imageshack.us/img20/6359/88216592.jpg



 So after about three hours of late night work.. I have finished all the rods to be made in as a frame…

Next have to drill some holes, make threads for screw and join the frame together.



 *img5.imageshack.us/img5/8589/66445559.jpg



 *img594.imageshack.us/img594/3163/44457932.jpg



Thanks for reading the thread..



Try to finish the frame by Sunday.. so Monday will be a big update, also will be posting a Sponsor’s name for this build..  so stay tuned…



Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks good. Waiting for the updates. How much it's going to cost?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> How much it's going to cost?



No idea.. this monster seem much hungry...let's see how much i can feed it..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice.best of luck and will be waiting for update.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks..


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 6, 2011)

ya will keep an eye on this thread!!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 7, 2011)

From yesterday evening till now working nonstop.. just took a  two hour sleep… 

Case frame is done.. very tired so just want to sleep… Will post lot of pics 2moro.

Thanks


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 7, 2011)

damn, doing everything by hand???
you sir, are either crazy or totally devoted to your hobby.

i salute your determination(maybe stubbornness  )


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondays Update.
So last Friday I have finished cutting and finalizing the ends of the rods for the case frame.
Now  have to drill holes and join the frame together.

First marking center of the rod.
 *img713.imageshack.us/img713/8296/18558861.jpg

Punching hole for drilling.
*img832.imageshack.us/img832/4958/56769247.jpg

Hand drill in action.
Used new wooden drill bit set.. so drilling was very easy .. First I tried drill bits used for iron,, but they have very small cutting angle , so using with aluminum was very difficult . But wooden drill bit cuts aluminum very easy .. 
*img841.imageshack.us/img841/9789/27585505.jpg

Primary holes done
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/3644/22588481.jpg

using three incremental sized drill bits , main hole for screw threading done.
*img535.imageshack.us/img535/6899/30185587.jpg

Threading.. Aluminum is very easy to work with.. effortless
*img641.imageshack.us/img641/2199/17822698.jpg

Screw baby screw.. perfect .
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/1047/69132787.jpg

More drilling threading.. whole night
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/4552/60299470.jpg

4 in the morning finished drilling and threading ..  filling and tap holes for screws  remains.. just tested how two rods joins.
*img580.imageshack.us/img580/9631/24831014.jpg

Time to join the monster together..
*img594.imageshack.us/img594/8715/33672741.jpg

Perfect tapping of screws.
*img850.imageshack.us/img850/9323/10327459.jpg


First top frame. Perfect right angle joints..
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/330/80564866zu.jpg

Now bottom one.
*img851.imageshack.us/img851/3838/16887908.jpg

Both ready.. 
*img38.imageshack.us/img38/6312/14084400.jpg

More to go.. now top frame rod screwed.
*img812.imageshack.us/img812/1368/59159719.jpg

Front side ready…
*img849.imageshack.us/img849/8513/99549229.jpg

there goes back side too ..
*img809.imageshack.us/img809/5373/85198254.jpg

Frame is ready .. it look huge.. everyone in the house was saying.. this is too big for a PC..
*img808.imageshack.us/img808/8121/71060262.jpg
*img600.imageshack.us/img600/2033/77326940.jpg

Just to give an idea how huge this frame  is, I have placed a PSU .. so you can understand seriousness of the matter.
*img706.imageshack.us/img706/5267/24017801.jpg

Final the frame in done it’s about 4pm on Sunday..
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/3039/39124729.jpg

This build can take some time.. since I am fulltime Office employ and family executive at home. So full modding on weekends and tit-bits on weekdays.. you all can understand..

Thanks for watching.

Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

Shaping up nicely. And don't worry, we have tons of patience. Waiting for the next installment.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2011)

Dude you've got some good skills there.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2011)

wow!! your instruments!! You rock!!!


----------



## asingh (Aug 8, 2011)

Mmm..this guy is a wiz and intelligent too.

You should see his other mods. Superb. Excellent work log. Will follow this one.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 8, 2011)

w0w, this is like awesome work with *GREAT* dedication!! COngos sir   I must say we all TDF members are hands crossed over ur next show of master piece work


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks .. 
Will be purchasing Aluminum sheet for outer cover.. today evening..


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 9, 2011)

just look at the fineness of the work. no ugly edges, everything fits togethter perfectly. its quality is just like a branded cabinet!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 9, 2011)

very very nice. excellent.where i can find your other works.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just little suggestion requested from you all guys.. Getting another Mobo for this build .. I am already heaving i7-2600k  and Asus P8P67.

So which one to get from these three boards.

*Asus P8P67 Pro*

*Asus P8P67 Deluxe*

*Asus Sabertooth P67  *


Thanks..


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 9, 2011)

Sabertooth..... will be the best among all these


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi.. 
Just to inform a little change in case plan.

Since aluminum sheet is available in size of 4 x 6 feet ,, and I was using 12 gauge sheet.. so cutting it into right size for to be used on outer side requires a table saw ( I don’t want to go for power tools at all in this build)… and cutting a 12 gauge sheet with hand was very difficult.. 

So finally I purchased 8mm Hard MFD board… (Since I will be painting the whole case.. MFD or Aluminum sheet it doesn’t matter)

It’s 11 pm and I have finished cutting and fitting MDF board on outer side.. 

Case is looking real good.. I have made good quarter curve on the top edges .. which was not possible with aluminum. 

Later when all cutting and holes for PSU, mob , etc will be done, I will apply a good wood putty and smooth the surface via fine sandpaper ..after painting no joints will be visible and whole outer body will look like a single piece..

Sorry to disappoint if you all were waiting for more aluminum action… 

But really cutting a 12 gauge aluminum sheet by hand was very difficult job.. it took me about 10min to just make a 1 inch cut, and I was fully exhausted my hand were paining a lot.. 12 gauge sheet is too hard.. 

Ones thought I should go for higher gauge .. but they were too thin for the case.. (Since sheet has to be screwed to the frame and clearance between screw head and frame body was equal to 12 gauge)

Will upload some pics soon.. 

Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Skud (Aug 14, 2011)

Disappointed? Not at all. Eagerly waiting for the pics.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 14, 2011)

waiting for pics.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 14, 2011)

ok that's fine, if you donot wish to use power tools.

waiting for the next batch of images/pics. (I can't seem to see all the pics above, some bandwith issue with your host I guess, nevertheless, everthing looks so nice and good.)


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 14, 2011)

Update Pics ...


*i51.tinypic.com/2it61iq.jpg


*i51.tinypic.com/a4xxl4.jpg


*i53.tinypic.com/r20w9t.jpg


*i51.tinypic.com/2w3chv6.jpg


*i51.tinypic.com/2whkztd.jpg


*i51.tinypic.com/2ur7b14.jpg


*i52.tinypic.com/29xyiif.jpg


*i54.tinypic.com/2rn8m07.jpg


*i55.tinypic.com/28k7szs.jpg


*i51.tinypic.com/15xu78k.jpg


*i56.tinypic.com/2jcy91.jpg


*i53.tinypic.com/24fwig7.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 14, 2011)

that is one huge cabinet.
are you planning to land a space ship in there by any chance?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 16, 2011)

Compressor delivered @ home .. Will post pics in evening.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2011)

well done buddy!!!!! keep going...waiting for the next series of pics....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Excellent piece of work...


----------



## Skud (Aug 16, 2011)

Even computers can be a piece of art! Bravo MAN!!!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 16, 2011)

Super Surprises at Home.. 


First Compressor


*i54.tinypic.com/ogxd9s.jpg


It’s 1/8 Hp compressor which can handle R404A gas, 
Permitted Evaporating Temperature -47 .0 to -6.7 c (just specifations, can go more low with this compressor.)
Suction Pressure 24.6 psig 
Discharge Pressure  354 psig


Some tools ..


*i56.tinypic.com/iombuu.jpg


*i52.tinypic.com/2w4w7xg.jpg


Second a Parcel ..


*i54.tinypic.com/2z4kd8i.jpg


I think i know what's it .....


*i53.tinypic.com/5ppxj6.jpg


It’s a Sabertooth P67.. woooo.


*i55.tinypic.com/fk2k3b.jpg


*i53.tinypic.com/2zdzvhx.jpg


Sabertooth is having real looks.. super cool with that Thermal Armor.


*i51.tinypic.com/161nj35.jpg


Thanks 

Rakesh Sharma


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 16, 2011)

nice components.your cabinet gonna rock.


----------



## asingh (Aug 16, 2011)

^^
Damn.......! You are serious. Seeing that compressor.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 16, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Damn.......! You are serious. Seeing that compressor.



Yes I am 200% serious..


----------



## dhanusaud (Aug 18, 2011)

looks like atom bomb.
really doing awesome....keep it up. my eyes on this thread.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Proud to announce Sponsor for this build :*

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/8196/asuslogoinblue09.png
ASUS sponsoring the project with Sabertooth P67 Motherboard


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 18, 2011)

congrats.......... great going........... you are awesome man..........


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> *Proud to announce Official Sponsor for this build :*
> 
> *img853.imageshack.us/img853/8196/asuslogoinblue09.png



 amazing


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 19, 2011)

ASUS
awesome brother.btw why they want the cabby?


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.... great so far !! Going for some competition ?? Its huge man. People are trying to make tiny laptops and u are doing the opposite.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> *Proud to announce Official Sponsor for this build :*
> 
> *img853.imageshack.us/img853/8196/asuslogoinblue09.png



Wow!! Great!!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 22, 2011)

Saturday late night update:


Cutting hole in mobo tray using Chisel and hammer.


*img683.imageshack.us/img683/684/img1088ys.jpg


*img594.imageshack.us/img594/8664/img1089yw.jpg


It took about 2 hours to cut hole for Mobo power cables and Real time temperature displays.


*img571.imageshack.us/img571/9063/img1090p.jpg


Filling holes another hour gone..


*img62.imageshack.us/img62/159/img1091z.jpg


Cutting and mounting black acrylic sheet for temperature displays.


*img6.imageshack.us/img6/2906/img1092pt.jpg


Perfect.. Done


*img27.imageshack.us/img27/8985/img1094wo.jpg



Sunday Morning.. 


Color the tray and hdd stand.

First coat.

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/5496/img1095po.jpg


About evening.. it's done.. 


*img17.imageshack.us/img17/5984/img1096d.jpg


Looks cool.. 


*img689.imageshack.us/img689/3663/img1097hy.jpg



Thanks

Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2011)

Super Cool. Carry on.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW! Man it looks so great!! 
Keep up the good work. 

BTW How did ASUS got to know about this?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

awesome man....but why is ASUS sponsoring???


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks


*img844.imageshack.us/img844/7889/antec25yellow.png
ANTEC sponsoring the project with Case fans.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 24, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Thanks
> 
> *Special Thanks to 'BIKeINSTEIN' and 'toolius'*
> 
> ...


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks....


----------



## Nipun (Aug 24, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> *img844.imageshack.us/img844/7889/antec25yellow.png
> ANTEC sponsoring the project with Case fans.



Looks like everyone is crazy for sponsoring it..... 

But how antec and ASUS got to know about this creation?? You contacted them or something..?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 25, 2011)

@ op. canu show the proof of sponsorship?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 25, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> @ op. canu show the proof of sponsorship?



First you are no one to ask me for a Proof..OK

Second No one can use a Brand logo without their permission in written..violation of copyright laws and many consequences. Please read Indian Copyright Act, 1957.


So stop asking foolish questions..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> But how antec and ASUS got to know about this creation?? You contacted them or something..?



He's doing this for a very long time, before he even started posting on Indian tech forums. I know, I used to silently see his work on international forums- most of them. When 1 does such work, whoever is into it and/or lurks around will obviously see it. 

Respect to the man!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Sorcerer..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

Super build Rakesh bro...


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh lawd, please post the mockup of this chassis.

I saw your other mods on tomshardware.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 25, 2011)

@rakesh,
very very nice brother.is it possible to give tuition to someone like me


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> *img844.imageshack.us/img844/7889/antec25yellow.png
> ANTEC sponsoring the project with Case fans.



Wow!! Cool. 

This project of yours is going fast!!



The Sorcerer said:


> Respect to the man!



+1.
He is kinda hardware god to newcomers like me.


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> @ op. canu show the proof of sponsorship?



Avi, Rakesh is a extremely noble and trusted member of forums. He is famous on core foreign forums and an integral part of TE/TDF. 

We will see the 'proofs' when the build is complete...! 

Rakesh sir, please do not mind, but people are excited about your build.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you every one for your kind responce... 

Waiting for some parts.... hope to update soon.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> Avi, Rakesh is a extremely noble and trusted member of forums. He is famous on core foreign forums and an integral part of TE/TDF.
> 
> We will see the 'proofs' when the build is complete...!
> 
> Rakesh sir, please do not mind, but people are excited about your build.



@ Rakesh sir:SORRY for asking that HYPER qns. But i am seeing this for the first time. and you know in these days there are many junk people coming and spoiling forum.
( asing u remember that guy who made 1.5 lakh pc and never shows any pic) so at first i think it is all that kind of boasting. Thanks to asing & sorcerer for highlighting the matter. i do respect who are passionate about their works and accomplish it with insane(INTENSE) dedication. 
Three cheers for Rakesh Sharma(also remember the name for The first Indian to fly into space) I do not know but probably he is also the FIRST INDIAN TO MAKE THIS


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 28, 2011)

Saturday Evening:
Got a package from Taiwan


*img689.imageshack.us/img689/6728/img1110mu.jpg


*img853.imageshack.us/img853/5347/img1111g.jpg


*img607.imageshack.us/img607/1825/img1112c.jpg


*img560.imageshack.us/img560/3566/img1114q.jpg


Some purchase:


*img194.imageshack.us/img194/3980/img1115u.jpg


*img16.imageshack.us/img16/3528/img1116yd.jpg


*img706.imageshack.us/img706/6597/img1117y.jpg


*img7.imageshack.us/img7/7699/img1118u.jpg


Thanks


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 28, 2011)

hoo hooo..sir they are awesome.i am jealous about it.continue sir continue.keep it up.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Saturday Evening:
> Got a package from Taiwan
> 
> 
> ...



Did antec send you those from taiwan as a part of sponshorship or u bought them directly from there?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 28, 2011)

^^i guess they sponsored it.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 28, 2011)

Congos!

Are those stickers of antec?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

fans, psu... cool!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 28, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^i guess they sponsored it.



Sponsored.. Antec Fans with many stickers and other marketing materials...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Sponsored.. Antec Fans with many stickers and other marketing materials...


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sunday was a office working day for me.. so dont have much to update

Just purchased a DVD Drive and colored it


*img651.imageshack.us/img651/9750/img1119h.jpg


A card reader and few internal front panel cables..


*img189.imageshack.us/img189/6807/img1120xy.jpg


These cables are too short for my case.. So made some custom long cables
First Front panel cable


*img217.imageshack.us/img217/2522/img1121t.jpg


Extra long com port connector


*img705.imageshack.us/img705/4862/img1122k.jpg


Extra long front USB header cable, made from old Logitech wireless key-mouse receiver..
works perfect:


*img88.imageshack.us/img88/2650/img1123o.jpg


Thanks


Rakesh Sharma


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ Looks cool 

Request: will you kindly give us any idea how to make extra-long cables?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Aug 29, 2011)

awesome dude.............could u plz tell me the price of that front card reader panel    and where did u got it from


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Got this from a Branded Desktop PC.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 6, 2011)

Some Update:
First proud to inform 
*img32.imageshack.us/img32/7397/kingstonlogou.jpg
*KINGSTON is supporting the project with some good Hardware.*

Sorry for late update.
My father had a surgery, so all spare time goes in Hospital.
Still done some tit bit updates
Some real time temperature displays on place.
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/2092/img1124ij.jpg

*img835.imageshack.us/img835/9651/img1128v.jpg

Some holes for Fans.
*img163.imageshack.us/img163/9466/img1125ke.jpg

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/4411/img1126xk.jpg

Front USB panel and hole for card reader.
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/3779/img1127ga.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Nipun (Sep 16, 2011)

^^Thats great! 

I hope your father is fine now. 

How will you make the switch to turn the computer on and the reset switch?


----------



## Skud (Sep 16, 2011)

I too hope your father is doing well now. Looking forward for updates, as and when available.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

@rakesh_sharma23: looking good & hopefully your father is doing well, now.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks..

For last few days working on evaporator.. 
Have destroyed two solid Copper Cylinders worth Rs 4000/- + in making evaporator.. 
(First wrong measurements and second bad alignment.. my fault)

Have ordered third copper cylinder piece..
This month is not good for me.. Anyway  will update as soon as I have something finished.
Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Nipun (Sep 20, 2011)

uhhh.. evaporator?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Evaporator, it is a unit or better say a chamber where high pressure gas changes it’s phase i.e. from liquid state to gas state. 
In this process it absorbs a lot of heat so surrounding temperature go’s very low. 

Same as when you spray deodorant on your hand, you feel cold. Pressurized deodorant is in form of liquid inside the can, but when it is spared,  it changes its phase state to gas .. and you feel cold.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 20, 2011)

oh.... I got it... thanks!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 20, 2011)

@ Rakesh Sir: a little diagramatic explanation will be appreciated. couple of qns hovering in mind:

Say the chamber contains liquid. The liquid will change to gas state when it will absorb more heat dissipiated by system peripherals. Will that gas remain inside the chamber or will go out? will there be a constant supply of liquid inside the chamber or the amount of liquid is fixed? also what is the liquid itself? i do not think it is water which needs 100 degree celcius to start boiling. very confused.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 20, 2011)

when it goes to vapor state the fan will cool it and comes back to liquid state.in water cooler water is used and system will release more than 100C heat which can easily boil water.i have seen my pentium dual core processor going up to 110C.but in normal air cooler heat pipes usually alcohol is used which has very less BP.even the body temp can evaporate it.correct if i am wrong.
according to my understanding it will be good to use a liquid which has relatively high boiling point because it will absorb more heat from the system to go in to gaseous state.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 21, 2011)

No no.. it's not like this.. 
Here liquid is not water..
A gas is compressed on high pressure till it changes it's state to liquid then it goes to the evaporator and there phase change happens and temperature can go way below 0 degree ( -27  to -100 depends on type of gas , quantity and pressure), in this process of phase change gas gets heated up.. so this gas now passes through a heat exchanger or better called a condenser , when it cools to normal temperature this gas again goes back to the compressor.. and this cycle goes on..till you turn off the compressor.

Small update.

A controller or junction board to power fans, LEDs, power relays, etc is ready.

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/335/18567770.jpg

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/7898/38877233.jpg


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 21, 2011)

thank you sir.i got it.here compressed gas needs energy to go back to its original state so it absorbs the heat energy, cooling the system.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks to Rex Liang from KINGSTON, for supporting my PC build.



*img3.imageshack.us/img3/5791/img1134gh.jpg

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/6567/img1135l.jpg

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/9370/img1136re.jpg


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

what is that red colour face is for?btw ram looks very coool.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 24, 2011)

It's a Pen Stand.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice stuff.....
And that pen stand is also nice.. hehe


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

oh thanks sir.you are lucky you got that.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sunday update:

Worked late night and finished all major holes creating work on the case and PSU holder plate also done.
Now in morning testing all fittings.

First some good Black M4 5/6 Screws for fan  and Phase changer Controller installed .. 

*i54.tinypic.com/33atqpd.jpg

*i53.tinypic.com/30lnrz9.jpg

*i56.tinypic.com/23s9b1c.jpg

*i56.tinypic.com/vg4ysh.jpg

*i55.tinypic.com/2rpei55.jpg

*i55.tinypic.com/whl5w3.jpg

*i56.tinypic.com/166hrm0.jpg

*i52.tinypic.com/30rl449.jpg

*i54.tinypic.com/35bxhlg.jpg


The Phase changer controller can be programmed for ten preset settings.
I have set three settings.
One for max oc.. maintain lowest possible temperature.
Second -2 degree for normal OC
And finally 6 degree for normal working. 
It will control the compressor and the condenser fan according to preset setting.


*i54.tinypic.com/2hq9yxz.jpg

Now here comes my bad luck in action. 
Controller is working fine . I have programmed it to start my test PSU at 40 degree C , which in turn start all four 140 fans.. cool.. 
But everything not went like this .
 First mistake I selected same single color wires for all AC test wiring. (One must take different color wire for AC , line  neural and earth ) then somehow I connected the main AC wires to the controller in such a way that it created a shot circuit better say a big blast and a black out in the house , as soon as I increased the temperature on the sense to 40 degree.  
I have killed my brand new controller…  Don’t have words to shout on myself 
Even after two hours, one can sense a PCB burning type smell in whole house.


*i51.tinypic.com/1zz2gs5.jpg

*i52.tinypic.com/250v8fo.jpg

*i55.tinypic.com/4zubs.jpg


Very bad Sunday .. Anyhow tried  some cable sleeve one few old Fans.. first time sleeve so please don’t mind it.

*i53.tinypic.com/2rzunx3.jpg

Rakesh Sharma


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 25, 2011)

do not get disheartened. it is likely that hindrances will come in your way of attaining the ultimate. So just ignore your failures and step ahead. The whole of DIGITIANS ARE WITH YOU. After all it is your battle and you have to win this.

HE who digests the ANGER within himself rather than bursting them out is a man of GREAT PATIENCE


ps: pls use a spoiler for your pics.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 25, 2011)

You're a true techie, and techie's must not get disheartened by such small things. Plus you're not only a simple techie, rather hell of a techie  Nice work progress sir, I'm still wondering from the first day of your thread that how'd the final system look like? 

PS- From where did u get that temp monitor? Does it shows just CPU's temp or all temps? Can i install one in mine?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Sep 25, 2011)

sir u rock ..........i think i shud consider u as my mentor........u are the best......looking forward to the finished cabby.....


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL !!!! and I thought he knows what he is doing.............

Little knowledge is a dangerous thing !!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 25, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> LOL !!!! and I thought he knows what he is doing.............
> 
> Little knowledge is a dangerous thing !!!!



To whom are you pointing to?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> LOL !!!! and I thought he knows what he is doing.............
> 
> Little knowledge is a dangerous thing !!!!



I know my work, totally Dont miss estimate.... Just sometimes things happens...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 25, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> LOL !!!! and I thought he knows what he is doing.............
> 
> Little knowledge is a dangerous thing !!!!



Do you even have idea, whom are you saying such a **** to ?



rakesh_sharma23 said:


> I know my work, totally Dont miss estimate.... Just sometimes things happens...



He is a f**ng n00ba*s sir, may be he doesn't knows you. I alongwith whole TDF are with you


----------



## S_V (Sep 26, 2011)

@rakesh_sharma23

Very nice work .... Keep it up....


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 29, 2011)

A surprize at Home

Thanks to Rex Liang from KINGSTON again..


*i52.tinypic.com/70ffnk.jpg

*i51.tinypic.com/vfw5qt.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ Thats very cool, sir! How much does it cost otherwise?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 29, 2011)

That's something treasurable from kingston to you


----------



## Skud (Sep 29, 2011)

This is shaping up nicely. And don't bother about small failures. Sometimes they are necessary evil. All the best. 


And among all the things from Kingston, I like the pen stand most. Reason? Rest can be purchased.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 30, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Do you even have idea, whom are you saying such a **** to ?
> 
> 
> 
> He is a f**ng n00ba*s sir, may be he doesn't knows you. I alongwith whole TDF are with you



^^
@sujay ,
1. I never said i am not with him. I am following his rig built up very closely. 

2. I know things happens which we don't expect to happen.

3. I only was thinking if he has embarked on this route, he should be very careful and know exactly where to put the wires , etc. It can be fatal to his OWN Life.

4. I was only concern about him, because I wanted to see this unique rig till the finish.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 30, 2011)

My daughter took away the Kingston pen holder from me and placed all her color pens in it.. She too like it very much.

Waiting for copper and controller.. meanwhile will start working on painting the case.. this saturday..

Hope to give some updates by monday..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 30, 2011)

ok sir.waiting for the pics.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 2, 2011)

Well when I first saw Rakesh's work a year back on other forum..... I thought if I would have lots of  money I will have pulled you out of that Office job and give lot of money to do thing like this....  You are a treasure for India... In spite of having family, office job, other issues you have taken time to keep your great hobby going... If all those company in IT hardware business reading this .... Please release some cabby designed by Mr Rakesh........ 


And Rakesh can we will be able to see your work personally... Can you arrange something in your city for forum members to see your work....  

 I do not have word..... I just more proud that people like are here in India....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 2, 2011)

RAKESH SHARMA, the FIRST INDIAN ASTRONAUT
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
RAKESH SHARMA, THE FIRST INDIAN CABBYNAUT.

KUDOS & HATS OFF.


----------



## Skud (Oct 3, 2011)

Cabbynaut!!! Hah, well said avi.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you all members for supporting my build.. 

Once the build is done.. i will try to arrange a get together..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 3, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Thank you all members for supporting my build..
> 
> Once the build is done.. i will try to arrange a get together..



That is great, you heard me......

waiting for your invitation.........

Keep the good work


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 12, 2011)

Still waiting for evaporator to arrive.. till then build is on temp hold..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 12, 2011)

ALAS, i am not in your city. for the G.T.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sir after this build is over can you please make some time & make a post for "*DIY for beginners* .


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 17, 2011)

Still waiting for evaporator.. mean while just done some new hardware test run and OC the i7-2600k with stock cooler on saturday night.. it was quite a fun.
Sabertooth P67 is a solid board when combined with Kingston Hyper X RAM i got some good result.... below is the best stable OC with Windows booting good and all my program running fine.. 

I was able to boot windows in safe mode at 5.7 ... hope to do some good OC with Phase Changer unit..

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/9437/newoc2.jpg

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/9437/newoc2.jpg

Regards
Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Skud (Oct 17, 2011)

All these with the stock cooler?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

> OC the i7-2600k with stock cooler



AFAIK, stock cooler of 2600K is a crap. So, I was wondering, how did you manage to OC at 5.15GHz?? Any trick(s) behind that?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> AFAIK, stock cooler of 2600K is a crap. So, I was wondering, how did you manage to OC at 5.15GHz?? Any trick(s) behind that?



AnandTech - The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested

Anand reached 4.4Ghz on stock cooler. So...


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 17, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> AnandTech - The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested
> 
> Anand reached 4.4Ghz on stock cooler. So...



Thanks


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 18, 2011)

5.7 on stock cooler ....  



i am dying to see the finished cabby.......

Keep up Rakesh.......


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes @ 5.7Ghz board boots into Safe Mode Windows.. 

I am very upset regarding the evaporator, coming from abroad.. looks like it is lost in the shipment... My bad luck. 
Waiting till Diwali..after then ones again start working in Solid Copper cylinder.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Yes @ 5.7Ghz board boots into Safe Mode Windows..
> 
> I am very upset regarding the evaporator, coming from abroad.. looks like it is lost in the shipment... My bad luck.
> Waiting till Diwali..after then ones again start working in Solid Copper cylinder.



Did you ordered it from an online store?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 20, 2011)

no issue good things takes time...

i thought it will be finished by Diwali and we might get to see it...

but no issue evey dark cloud has silver lining...


----------



## slashragnarok (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm speechless seeing this project. I think soon we won't have to look towards the international market for hardware.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> I think soon we won't have to look towards the international market for hardware.



I don't think that will happen in next 6-7 years.  (think about the cost here)


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 31, 2011)

Yaar......

If I have money I will setup a computer hardware company with Rakesh.....

No one can match Rakesh's work.....

God of Mod......


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am still working on Evaporator... but some financial issues have slowed down the work speed... 

Modding is an expensive hobby and specially getting a right part some times burns a hole in the pocket.

But i will finish the build what so ever.. that's sure..


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> I am still working on Evaporator... but some financial issues have slowed down the work speed...



Last time you feared that the evaporator is lost in shipment. So, from the latest post of yours I guess your fear is true, right?


----------



## SUBV3RT (Nov 1, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> I am still working on Evaporator... but some financial issues have slowed down the work speed...
> 
> Modding is an expensive hobby and specially getting a right part some times burns a hole in the pocket.
> 
> But i will finish the build what so ever.. that's sure..



I have seen your work earlier and I have full faith in you......  I wish I could help you with money but I am not rich either..... Apun  toh bahot kadka hai yaar.......... I will pray for this system to be built ASAP.... Can't hold the horses......


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes.. evaporator coming from abroad lost in shipping or customs.. it's still not clear... so i am back to square one.. 
Yesterday night finished base copper plate for the evaporator... I am going very slow on the lath work for the evaporator this time.. dont want to waste another copper piece..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 1, 2011)

^^at first attempt you may have failed because of some mistake but that is not important,the thing which matters is you have learnt some thing from that mistake.we people are humans so doing mistake and failing in some work is common but the thing is we should not fail in our whole life, and from seeing your last works i have seen that you are more successful in you life than you failed.so don't think about your past and move on.
   i wanted to tell you something from a long period,that machine you made for your office for salary purpose or something with a laptop is really a new invention for me.that thing is just awesome.you have got a lot of intelligence brother,i can clearly make out from that machine.i will say that ,the salary machine you made is a crown for all of your work.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Sukesh.. 
Mistakes are part of life... and learning process never ends... 

But in my case few mistakes have cost a lot... lost more than 6k in just evaporator..and this have disturbed the finiancial calculation for the build.. 

As per the portable salary device.. i also love it very much, because this is my first DIY modding which is actually helping someone to make a job easy..and have a practical use too. 

Rest all DIY are just for personal purpose only..

Also made a desktop version of the Fingerprint salary software for office staff.. and it's also working fine..


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 7, 2011)

Worked a lot this week end and i have finished the Evaporator... Just brazing and final accembly work is remaining.. will finish it in two or three days.. 


The bottom face copper base of evaporator, which will have a direct contact with CPU is send for electroplating, to apply a 99% pure silver layer.. 

After than i will test run with the evaporator and will show you some pics.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ want to see your previous works.
pls provide the links.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Worked a lot this week end and i have finished the Evaporator... Just brazing and final accembly work is remaining.. will finish it in two or three days..
> 
> 
> The bottom face copper base of evaporator, which will have a direct contact with CPU is send for electroplating, to apply a 99% pure silver layer..
> ...



Awesome !!!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

Any update on your project??


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello to all.. first sorry for a late update.. 

Due to some health issue, modding was on hold for me.. but I am fine now, and was working for two days to finish the evaporator.  And happy to tell you all that, at last I have finished it.. and test it under high air pressure for any leak… will be assembling the phase change soon.

Here are some pics before final polishing,
*i40.tinypic.com/os8zmv.jpg
*i44.tinypic.com/26216on.jpg

The bottom plate have 85% pure silver lining …
*i43.tinypic.com/20gnzf8.jpg

After polishing the evaporator is ready.
*i44.tinypic.com/2411imu.jpg
*i44.tinypic.com/2ufxfts.jpg

Will be updating soon with a test run of Phase Changer Unit.
Thanks
Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update Rakesh....

Keep it up...

We are looking......


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 19, 2011)

@Rakesh : nice to see you back again!!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 19, 2011)

Made evaporator holding bracket from acrylic..

*i40.tinypic.com/bdrt3b.jpg
*i39.tinypic.com/5vqf84.jpg
*i43.tinypic.com/a4661g.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ top class work.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi  to all
 Im back with some new update… and its big
First I have painted the case, a mat black finishing by professional and received the case yesterday

So started assembling of phase changer unit.. 

From 5pm till 12 worked and assembled major parts.. rest will  be finished by evening or night… hope for a test run of the unit today.
It was late in night do did’nt took many pics… but few are here , hope you all like the update.




*img819.imageshack.us/img819/4170/img0281ug.jpg

*img859.imageshack.us/img859/228/img0282hf.jpg

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/7494/img0283wi.jpg


----------



## Skud (Dec 30, 2011)

Waiting for this to finish.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

nice professional coloring of the cabinet.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 31, 2011)

So Here I am with first Test run of my Phase Changer unit.

Yesterday evening I have started working on the Phase changer.. till 9 PM I am finished all fitting and ready to fill gas a test run.. 

Since this is initial testing  so I have not vacuumed the unit.. instead I have just flushed some gas through first and then just filled the R404a gas.. and started the unit.

Initial temp was good but fine tuning the capillary placement in the evaporator.. I was able to reach
 -36C.. YES…COOL

Turned off the unit let it heat up to the ambient temperature.. Now again started the unit to check time used to reach a temperature .. for ambient to -36c in just 3 minutes.. and power consumption is just 0.4 amp … 
(All analog and digital thermometer are calibrated in a Laboratory.)  


*img560.imageshack.us/img560/870/img0284ty.jpg

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/3811/img0285rm.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/6510/img0286dkt.jpg

*img824.imageshack.us/img824/7413/img0287am.jpg

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/7721/img0288uo.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/6692/img0290ij.jpg

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/6479/img0291gu.jpg

*img546.imageshack.us/img546/1032/img0292vm.jpg

*img839.imageshack.us/img839/8780/img0293ns.jpg

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/4411/img0294yk.jpg



*img600.imageshack.us/img600/854/img0295t.jpg

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/5074/img0296fu.jpg

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/1061/img0297m.jpg

Not tested with 200W- 220v AC of thermal resistance  .. At full load for more than ten minutes temperature remains to -32C.. …
Mind I have not vacuumed the unit (It takes about 2 + hours).. after that I hope to reach -40C.. will do vacuum afterwards.


Now assembling the PC together and insulating the evaporator.. it’s  1am so should have a sleep now..

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/3196/img0298cw.jpg

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/3002/img0299ae.jpg

*img576.imageshack.us/img576/7641/img0300wj.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/3975/img0301sy.jpg

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/8052/img0302xt.jpg

Will update more soon..
Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad to see this baby finally taking shape...

Was checking this thread regularly...

It is a great work Rakesh...

Congrats brother


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2011)

Some nice updates there. And the project is almost done!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 31, 2011)

when the overcloking will start


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 2, 2012)

Some More update...

Insulated the mobo...(Still waiting for i7-2600K from RMA)..


*img847.imageshack.us/img847/9319/img0303b.jpg

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/8504/img0304kd.jpg

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/3845/img0305jg.jpg

*img822.imageshack.us/img822/8567/img0306oz.jpg

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/2066/img0307ff.jpg

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/7323/img0308qx.jpg

*img842.imageshack.us/img842/4148/img0309sq.jpg

*img846.imageshack.us/img846/3972/img0310aq.jpg


Have to purchase a GFX.. and a good one... 

Hope all are enjoying the build same as me.

Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats Superb!! Great work!


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 3, 2012)

One of the coolest rigs in India.....most probably the costliest rig too...!
Would burn a "Grand Canyon" in the pocket!!!!!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 3, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> One of the coolest rigs in India.....most probably the costliest rig too...!
> Would burn a "Grand Canyon" in the pocket!!!!!



Do you really think so.. 
It has not been that costly.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 3, 2012)

^can it be bought under 80K price tag with all the stuff...if not then it could be costly rig.
And you are building cabinet it from scratch...hats off to you dude!!!!!!!
Do you have your own website??
Seriously dude you can make it a full time profession in building custom rigs....!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 4, 2012)

No website.. or business setup... just do modding for fun...

There is very little scope of taking modding as a profession in India.. Since i am from a small town.. so scope here is zero..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 4, 2012)

HAHA!! You the man!!! She's coming up nicely huh?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> There is very little scope of taking modding as a profession in India.. Since i am from a small town.. so scope here is zero..



Seconded. Even in metro cities the scope is very small. :-/


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 4, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> HAHA!! You the man!!! She's coming up nicely huh?



Thanks... waited long for your comment...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 4, 2012)

aah I was waiting when will you post next..


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Update Soon.. Got my i7 2600k from RMA.. 
Just working on a Circuit to take over the Phase changer unit to Manual controll when doing overclocking... 

Since one need to restart the board again and again while overclocking.. but a Phase changer unit ones shut down.. need a 5 -10 minuite hold before restarting.. 

To solve this i am working on some thing..

Once done will start Ocing..


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nicely done. Really nice.

Question:
From what I understand, the unit will power on to cooling mode, once the temperature rises again. How long of a threshold you have in between, i.e. the thermal delta.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am using a Controller to controll Unit under normal or OC condition.. 
I can set different profile with different temperature to be maintained...

Unit starts with PC turn on.. and turn off with shutdown.

But when we are doing extreme OC .. one need to change the setting in BIOS again and again and restart frequently... and need constant low temperature... 

So a manual controller which will take over the automatic controller, to keep running the unit under frequent restart situations.. and maintain lowest possible temperature..


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you using the same PSU to power the phase change unit, which powers the rest of the system?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 4, 2012)

NO... PSU is just for PC.
Phase changer runs on 220v AC... it's Power Management is done by controller.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 4, 2012)

The rig is awesome. If you would have done all this work in US or any european country, you would have become a star. But for me you are still a supermind, supergenius, supermod.

It is great to see the rig. Is there a chance we can see it personally.


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2012)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> I am using a Controller to controll Unit under normal or OC condition..



So the compressor will keep running constantly..?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ I guess so.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 4, 2012)

I showed this to few people and a lot of people are impressed that this is happening in India. Resources, money and time is always an obstacle in every country especially when you're the first. What matters is that one is doing and Rakesh has been doing it for a very long time.


----------



## asingh (Jan 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ I guess so.



Really doubt that.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 6, 2012)

Got New GFX and i7-2600k ...


*img137.imageshack.us/img137/6351/img0313w.jpg
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/1663/img0314di.jpg
*img193.imageshack.us/img193/1764/img0315wwi.jpg
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/4273/img0316hu.jpg
*img210.imageshack.us/img210/3364/img0317rc.jpg


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 6, 2012)

Would you post some guide on DIY tools on Indian budget


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 6, 2012)

DIY Tools...huuuu
Let me show you my tools and I am sure they are DIY helping hands.

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/4207/1912101502002.jpg

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/9708/1912101502.jpg

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/7769/1912101501.jpg

Hope you like it... and dont ask budget..


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

Ahh... finally someone's got a HIS card. Looks good.


----------



## asingh (Jan 6, 2012)

OP, did not answer my questions.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice. 

P.S. what happened to your previous 2600K?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 9, 2012)

More Updates
RAM Cooler

*img838.imageshack.us/img838/6565/img0318yj.jpg
*img833.imageshack.us/img833/8679/img0319yf.jpg
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/4888/img0320hit.jpg
*img593.imageshack.us/img593/3052/img0321na.jpg
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/9985/img0322lp.jpg
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/2899/img0323ov.jpg
*img834.imageshack.us/img834/5567/img0324ne.jpg
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/5645/img0325dl.jpg
*img38.imageshack.us/img38/7272/img0326nx.jpg
*img825.imageshack.us/img825/3023/img0327pb.jpg
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/5901/img0328iu.jpg
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/7317/img0329sco.jpg
*img52.imageshack.us/img52/129/img0330ne.jpg
*img845.imageshack.us/img845/8518/img0331d.jpg
*img713.imageshack.us/img713/8020/img0332gf.jpg

Adding Handles
*img6.imageshack.us/img6/8490/img0333uc.jpg
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/1748/img0335gi.jpg
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/4349/img0336oh.jpg
*img690.imageshack.us/img690/8250/img0337uj.jpg
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/1520/img0339vq.jpg


Some Cable Managament..

*img802.imageshack.us/img802/5087/img0340x.jpg
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/3723/img0341ezjs.jpg
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/8863/img0342x.jpg
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/2506/img0343em.jpg

Some OC..
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/6623/img0344gj.jpg
*img845.imageshack.us/img845/7637/img0345lp.jpg
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/2324/img0346e.jpg

Evaporator at -36c, CPU socket backside at -23c.. 

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/9846/18861629.jpg
*img193.imageshack.us/img193/2640/521ma.jpg

5.2Ghz. it was easy..

Now have to refill the Phase changer for better temp..

Will do  more OC till Sunday..

Rakesh Sharma


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 9, 2012)

simply wow


----------



## asingh (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice. Is it possible, you could show an image how the CPU cooler head looks without the insulation foam.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 9, 2012)

asingh said:


> Nice. Is it possible, you could show an image how the CPU cooler head looks without the insulation foam.



Go one page back in the thread and you can find one..
Still have a look
*img600.imageshack.us/img600/854/img0295t.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jan 9, 2012)

Have you posted this stuff on any of the European/North American forum boards..?


----------



## Skud (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome bro!!!


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> No website.. or business setup... just do modding for fun...
> 
> There is very little scope of taking modding as a profession in India.. Since i am from a small town.. so scope here is zero..



Yes, I learned this by experience!!  

Anyways, Im hoping to do a Sub-Zero/Sub-4k Peltier build this week...  lets see how it goes.. 

rakesh why did you not go with amd fx - yo couldve done much higher clocks with that??!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 9, 2012)

asingh said:


> Have you posted this stuff on any of the European/North American forum boards..?




here you go

[Scratch Build] Phase Changer RIG.

[Scratch Build] Phase Changer RIG. INDIA - OverclockersClub Forums

Phase Changer RIG [Scratch Build] - Power-Supplies-PC-Cases-Case-Mods - CPU-Components


this one also

[Scratch Build] Phase Changer RIG. INDIA - Page 2 - AnandTech Forums

Thread [Scratch Build] Phase Changer RIG. INDIA | OverclockersClub Forums | BoardReader


Rakesh is vey respected member in most of the international forums also... he is 

God of Mod


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks  SuperH3art


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 9, 2012)

I should thank you brother... For showing us this kind of great work. For your dedication to your hobby, for sharing your work, 

Are you  planning anything to show your work.. Something like workshop etc. We would like to see it personally...


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan grills Installed...

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/8032/img0347pu.jpg


----------



## S_V (Jan 12, 2012)

kewl mate.... keep going......


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 12, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 12, 2012)

finishing is great ! by looks of it cant tell it's a hand made cabby


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks to all for your support.

Working on side panels.. will update more soon..


----------



## Skud (Jan 14, 2012)

Wish I have the skill and patience of you. This one's a monster.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry for not updating the build for such a long time...


I am having a major health problem and is on complet bed rest for last one month and full recovery might take few weeks more....


hope to finish this build soon ...


Regards
Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Skud (Mar 14, 2012)

Take care of your health first, the project can wait.

Get well soon.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks..


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 30, 2012)

As you all know that my health is not ok since Jan. 

Finally It was diagnosed that I am having a spinal spondylosis.

So had my spine surgery on 23-april. Today I am felling fine and can work on laptop..



But full recovery will take a month more..So till then build is on hold.



Regards



Rakesh Sharma


----------



## Skud (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. I hope everything's fine now. Get well soon.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 30, 2012)

Good work man and hope you get well soon.

One doubt- What is the approx power consumption of the rig in KW?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 1, 2012)

no worry health first


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 19, 2012)

Hello to all.


After four months off from Pc modding Now iam fine and back in action.
Made some insulation fixtures for Phase changer unit.
Added another controller SMPS Pcb.
Some cable management. 
Added handmade power/restart switches and knobs
Installed all Hardware..
Just making of side panels are left…. Will have to wait more ( give health some more time ) before going for heavy modding.


Enjoy pics..
Thanks
Rakesh Sharma


*img254.imageshack.us/img254/7110/img0370da.jpg


*img213.imageshack.us/img213/2316/img0372z.jpg


*img809.imageshack.us/img809/1759/img0374mx.jpg


*img717.imageshack.us/img717/516/img0375qz.jpg


*img152.imageshack.us/img152/4048/img0376rs.jpg


*img88.imageshack.us/img88/1986/img0378du.jpg


*img717.imageshack.us/img717/4862/img0379dz.jpg


*img51.imageshack.us/img51/584/img0380vy.jpg


*img135.imageshack.us/img135/9755/img0381m.jpg


*img808.imageshack.us/img808/864/img0382ao.jpg


*img829.imageshack.us/img829/2483/img0383kow.jpg


*img163.imageshack.us/img163/3859/img0385st.jpg


*img37.imageshack.us/img37/9240/img0387yk.jpg


*img256.imageshack.us/img256/5756/img0388mn.jpg


*img831.imageshack.us/img831/2116/img0389f.jpg


*img685.imageshack.us/img685/8932/img0391q.jpg


----------



## avinandan012 (May 20, 2012)

nice to see you again. hope you are taking care of your health.


----------

